

Life as a nonviolent psychopath - juanplusjuan
http://theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/01/life-as-a-nonviolent-psychopath/282271/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=nonviolent+psychopath#!/story/fore...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=nonviolent+psychopath#!/story/forever/0/nonviolent%20psychopath)

